
Scientifically-designed fasting diet lowers risks for major diseases - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10483.html
======
jmnicolas
> "food products supplied by the nutrition company L-Nutra"

There you go, yet another attempt at making money on something you can do for
free.

As I understand it, the benefits of fasting come from the energy liberated
from not having to digest food, energy that can be spent on repairing the body
(this is why animals don't eat when they're sick).

If you don't have medical problems that would prevent fasting, do 5 days of
REAL fasting or one day a week or whatever feels right to you. Then you will
understand that for western people "hunger" is more psychological than
physical.

The longest fast I did was 2 weeks. I could have gone longer physically (no
hunger sensation) but psychologically I needed to eat something. I do much
shorter but more frequent fasts nowadays, it's easier on the willpower.

~~~
derrickdirge
When you say "REAL fasting" what do you mean exactly?

~~~
jmnicolas
I eat nothing AT ALL and just drink water enough to not be thirsty.

------
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.usc.edu/116479/scientifically-designed-
fasting-d...](http://news.usc.edu/116479/scientifically-designed-fasting-diet-
lowers-risks-for-major-diseases/)

with author credit stripped.

Journal article:

[http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/9/377/eaai8700](http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/9/377/eaai8700)

Paper available there (paywalled)

